
🛵  The stylish Node.js middleware engine for AWS Lambda - kostarelo
https://github.com/Plnt9/middy
======
tnolet
Looks like a pretty useful addition to the many serverless frameworks out
there that are heavily focused on deployment logic, not so much
application/business logic.

In some sense this is pretty funny, where AWS Lambda is very much marketed as
"just a function is all you need". In the real world however deserialization,
error handling, validation etc are all necessary in all but the most trival
cases...which leads us to frameworks shoehorning all the stuff back into the
serverless world.

